# The new CBC Radio 2 - your opinion



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

As I write this, The Talking Heads 'Once in a Lifetime' is playing on the Rich Terfry show. To me, it doesn't get any better than this! Such a great variety of music on CBC now, and lots of Canadian content. IMHO 'Drive' is a great show, 'Canada Live' is excellent, 'Tonic' also very good, and of course, the daytime classical music is still great when the mood suits. I'm not that keen on Randy Bachman's 'Vinyl Tap', too many really oldies, and I never listen to 'The Strombo Show'. 

What do you think about the 'new' CBC now that these shows have been going for a bit?


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Love it. Nuff said.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Consider the alternative channels and I would say that CBC Radio 2 is a great station to listen to.I also listen to its french counterpart during the day. They have a wide variety of music. Love the jazz content on both stations.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I love Radio Two too! The absolute best part is that it is commercial free! I just can't get into "The Opera", but "Definitely Not The Opera" on Radio One is worse.

One thing that has begun to drive me crazy though is the time checks. Its always: "The time is XX:XX. YY before (after) _the hour_ in Newfoundland". At first I thought that it was because they didn't know if The Rock was ahead or behind, but its deliberate - one afternoon Rich TerFry started to say the exact time in Newfoundland and then corrected himself. I know I'm being anal, but every time I hear it, I notice it and for some reason it bugs me.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

It's all I listen to lately. I like the Vinyl Cafe as well.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i love bob mackewiz, but the music he plays is dead boring. 

rich terfry is more adventurous, and has more variety. 

randy bachman's show is an absolute joy!

i haven't listened to tom power, patti schmidt et al, so now i am very curious.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm definitely a fan of Rich Terfry, and variety of music on drive - haven't taken much time to listen to the other shows (started listening because a friend was telling me about it, and i thought 'Buck 65 has a radio show? awesome!')


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Originally loved it, but lately "drive" has been flirting with a bad "classic rock/oldies" format (overplayed tunes) and a restricted playlist of new music which is too Canadian (I know its CBC's mandate, but come on). That said, it destroys most radio. If you dig this station, you should also check out CKUA in Edmonton/Calgary and online. They have some great shows with songs you simply don't hear elsewhere.

Funny thing about the Newfoundland time things. My wife have been talking about this for the past week. Can't Newfoundlanders remember to add a half hour to the time they hear?  BTW, is the fast-food dollar menu there a $1:50?

TG


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

CBC (radio and tv) is a national treasure. I listen, watch, and support it.

An aside: I credit CBC with sustaining my mother's life while she was recuperating from a stroke/clot on the brain. She listened to it 24 hours a day and she never lost contact with the outside world because of it. There were other factors of course, but it definitely was a huge part of her recovery. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> Originally loved it, but lately "drive" has been flirting with a bad "classic rock/oldies" format (overplayed tunes) and a restricted playlist of new music which is too Canadian (I know its CBC's mandate, but come on). That said, it destroys most radio. If you dig this station, you should also check out CKUA in Edmonton/Calgary and online. They have some great shows with songs you simply don't hear elsewhere.
> 
> Funny thing about the Newfoundland time things. My wife have been talking about this for the past week. Can't Newfoundlanders remember to add a half hour to the time they hear?  BTW, is the fast-food dollar menu there a $1:50?
> 
> TG


CKUA was the station of choice for us when we lived in Alberta. We can get it online here but with the time difference, we don't get our favorite shows.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

